# Degelman Icebreaker



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Does anyone have one of these? I've been dreaming of snow the last couple of days for some reason.... This is just a dream....but I think one of these like the one on the deere loader in the end of the video would be awesome. I have only seen one in real life and that is the one in the video, but I don't know who it is cause there is no name on the loader. What do you guys think of it?


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Dont have one but the last time I looked at their products they had no trip edge, but that one had a trip edge although Im not sure if it gets far enough out of harms way when it does trip, kind of hard to tell in the video. Looks alot like their silage packing blades.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

SNOWLORD;1051156 said:


> Dont have one but the last time I looked at their products they had no trip edge, but that one had a trip edge although Im not sure if it gets far enough out of harms way when it does trip, kind of hard to tell in the video. Looks alot like their silage packing blades.


yes! last time I saw videos there was no trip also. looks like a new design but doesnt really pop back that far. I like that mesh part above the blade.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

http://www.beavervalleysupply.com/sectione/degicebreaker.htm


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I think those prices are out to lunch when compared to a Horst or Storm blade


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

17g's for a 10ft blade. give me a break.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

i almost fell out of my chair when i saw that


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Holy Balls!!! Good Lord thats alot of money


----------

